# Scrubs



## TruthDose (Nov 17, 2009)

Anyone else watch?


----------



## nosgulstic (Nov 21, 2009)

i like to watch the old seasons, i dont really like the new ones


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 21, 2009)

I've only seen as far in as a little bit of season 7, but I liked it when I was watching it.


----------



## MFB (Nov 21, 2009)

Saw all 8 seasons and loved every episode


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 21, 2009)

I loved the first 6 seasons, 7 kind of lost me a little bit (there were some _awesome_ episodes though), and I haven't seen 8 yet  I really like it though, great TV to watch


----------



## Splees (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to watch it quite a bit. I don't care for it that much any more though. It just got kind of old.


----------



## metallidude3 (Dec 1, 2009)

bought all 8 seasons love every one to death


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to necrobump, but hey atleast I searched before I started the thread!

This used to be a show for me that "just came on" and I'd watch it to pass time. I liked some of the small jokes made but I decided why not start the series (as I'm getting more into television series)
I just finished season 1 and made it to season 2(episode 10) The guy's youtube I was watching them on stopped uploading :/

I watch this from 12am-6am and something about it makes me really connect with the characters.

Great show


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2012)

Dr Cox's character is amazing and possibly the only reason I watched all 8 seasons, that is all


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

As much as he is a dick, I love the shit out of him and in a way look up to him.

Turk and JD's relationship reminds me of mine and my bestfriends' :/


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 18, 2012)

MFB said:


> Saw all 8 seasons and loved every episode



Exactly. ALL 8 SEASONS. There were 8 seasons, and nothing more. Definitely not a terrible 9th season that ruined how beautiful the ending to season 8 was.

I haven't watched it, so it mustn't exist.


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah season 9 is like a solid fuck you to everyone who liked the show, it is a horrible attempt to squeeze more money out of the show. 

Other than that I've seen seasons 1-8 twice in chronological order and I love it!


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2012)

Season 9 just doesn't count, let us not ruin this thread by mention of it...


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 18, 2012)

I love that show. I went through all the episodes on Netflix awhile back.

One of my favorite moments in TV.


----------



## fps (Oct 18, 2012)

I loved Scrubs, then it completely lost the plot, starting in Season 5 when they changed the colour scheme and started hamming it up. The later series especially haven't aged too well for me, even though they're recent, they're schmaltzy and formulaic a lot of the time. Season 8 pulled it back round mind, that was more in keeping with how the show should be. 

BUT

Those first 4 seasons are absolutely magic. Really, really love them.


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2012)

This is also one of the few shows I've cried during a finale and have no shame in admitting. When you watch 8 seasons and the show ends like this one did, you're bound to lose your shit.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Damn, looks like I've got to find a new hoster on youtube xD Or get a job to afford netflix.

I'll admit, there was an episode or two where my eyes watered


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2012)

Theres a few in the first two seasons that surprise you since at that point its a new show but it still really gets to you


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 18, 2012)

My favourite comedy, I have watched all 8 seasons probably 3-4 times at least 

Got to agree on the ending too, brutally sad.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll admit, I've been a big fan of Scrubs from the start. 

And I'll also admit there are a few episodes that really tugged at my heartstrings, so much so that my eyes went for a swim.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 19, 2012)

Just finished Season 2. When Cox punched Kelso in the face. Day made


----------



## Mendez (Oct 20, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> My favourite comedy, I have watched all 8 seasons probably 3-4 times at least
> 
> Got to agree on the ending too, brutally sad.



I feel like I'm too obsessed with this show 

Also, I thought i was the only one who saw all 8 seasons more than once. I do, on the other hand feel crazy, I've watched all 8 seasons over 7 times easy...every time I hang out with my friends I have some convenient scrubs quote to go along with the situation  Yeah they hate me for that 

Edit: Also my name tag for an anime convention I went to was 'vanilla bear' got the attention of a hot female scrubs fan


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 20, 2012)

^winning


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 21, 2012)

Back to watching Season 3 

I'm REALLY starting to fall for this show. I'm starting to love Dr. cox, Turk is a pretty funny dude. "Black whale" priceless. haha


----------



## Mendez (Oct 21, 2012)

"You rang?"













dammit......


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 21, 2012)

I loved that because when JD fist mentioned it said something along the lines of "uh uh, that aint gonna work" xD 

Sorry for being so far behind guys!


----------



## Mendez (Oct 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I loved that because when JD fist mentioned it said something along the lines of "uh uh, that aint gonna work" xD
> 
> Sorry for being so far behind guys!



Haha yeah, so awesome. 

Your making me wanna watch it again


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 21, 2012)

Do it  no shame  
There is this guy on youtube "curtig"; has them all.

Episode 14 of Season 3 REALLY hit me like a brick at the end :/ just got finished that two seconds ago.


----------



## MFB (Oct 21, 2012)

Google-fu shows that Ep. 14 is the Ben episodes

YUP. FUCK THOSE.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 21, 2012)

:/ Ben is the best. Always positive about everything.

"you have leukemia"

"that sucks"


----------



## Mendez (Oct 21, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Do it  no shame
> There is this guy on youtube "curtig"; has them all.
> 
> Episode 14 of Season 3 REALLY hit me like a brick at the end :/ just got finished that two seconds ago.



I shall! 

Oh man those episodes are pretty hard to watch, just crazy how cox goes through that.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 21, 2012)

I really like cox. at first I was thinking he was a dick (no pun intended) but you kind of grow to like him when you see his soft side.


----------



## MFB (Oct 21, 2012)

He's the "I'm gonna be hard because I care, and because we're here to save lives so learn to do it damn it" teacher


----------



## Mendez (Oct 21, 2012)

Well yeah, but he also knows how to manipulate people for payback


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

Very true statements  can't wait to watch them all and FULLY discuss with ya guys 

BUT I'll be sad when its over. I wish that I could erase memory from every show and movie I watch so when I watch it for a second time it hits me like when I watched the first time around


----------



## flint757 (Oct 22, 2012)

Since you don't have netflix there are a ton of amazing shows you are missing out on, not just Scrubs. 

Scrubs is amazing.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't watch tv much (anymore) but there are some shows I won't miss. Please name some! I'd love to get into more

So far:

Scrubs
The Walking Dead


----------



## Mendez (Oct 22, 2012)

Breaking Bad
Sons of Anarchy
Arrested Development

Good shows

Edit: I like 'How I Met Your Mother', pretty good comedy show


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

First two I was planning on getting into  haven't heard much of that last one

Oh also, I'd like to check on Hell ON Wheels. Watched the first episode (about 10-20 mins in) just couldn't hold interest


----------



## Mendez (Oct 22, 2012)

Haven't heard of that one.

I don't watch much tv my self, but yeah netflix is pretty cool in that regard. Although its usually missing the recent seasons.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

I've heard that, its only downside  taking a break from scrubs for a few minute to write some music then I'll finish season 3 and start 4


----------



## flint757 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dexter
Firefly
Once Upon A Time


----------



## Mendez (Oct 22, 2012)

I can honestly blame SSO for countless hours of just marathoning through seasons of shows...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 22, 2012)

^I won't argue with that! I just watched S3E19 and wow. the audio was wayyyyy out of sync.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 22, 2012)

MFB said:


> This is also one of the few shows I've cried during a finale and have no shame in admitting. When you watch 8 seasons and the show ends like this one did, you're bound to lose your shit.



Yep. It's not even the ending that does it for me. It's the 'wrap ups.' So sad.

Also:
Firefly
Supernatural (Sue me, it's a solid show)
Breaking Bad
The Walking Dead
Parks and Recreation (The best comedy on TV right now, IMO)
How I met Your Mother
House (Seasons 1-4 are probably the best, although I love all of it)


----------



## MFB (Oct 22, 2012)

Right now for TV, I've got :

Arrow
Arrested Development (see avatar)
Parks and Recs
Community (when it comes back)
Breaking Bad
The League
Scrubs
Sports Night (JUST got into this one)
Green Lantern: The Animated Series
Gravity Falls

I wanted to like SoA but I just didn't really care about the characters


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

Turk Turkleton


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Turk Turkleton


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

So many great quotes


----------



## synrgy (Oct 23, 2012)

Dr Cox is one of my heroes.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 23, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Dr Cox is one of my heroes.



Same here brotha!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 25, 2012)

Season 4... done!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 25, 2012)

"Why is there a pancake in the silverware drawer?"

"Why is there silverware in the pancake drawer, whuhz!"


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 26, 2012)

^I laughed so hard the first time


----------



## Edika (Oct 27, 2012)

I love this show and thanks to you guys I have started watching it again.

Funny thing is I was aware of the show but never watched an episode until I saw a reference on Family guy. I was bored and thought I'd watch an episode just to see what the fuss is all about. Well as you know you can't just watch one episode, it's very addictive.

EDIT: Another saw I enjoy a lot is The Big Bang Theory. 
I liked Cougar Town, a show that Bill Lawrence also directed, but it was not up to Scrubs standards.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad we could help 

I might just have to check it out!


----------



## piggins411 (Oct 27, 2012)

Saddest episode for me: The last one with Jill Tracey (I think that's her name...) and the 3 transplant patients


----------



## Jakke (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the show, the ending of season 8 is possibly the most beautiful ending I have seen on TV.

Watching Scrubs as a youngster made me want to be a doctor, but since I did not have the highest mark in all subjects in high school, I had a snowball's chance in hell to get accepted to the doctor programme at any Swedish university.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2012)

Shoot for the stars man! you've got it


----------



## Jakke (Oct 27, 2012)

Nah, it was actually literally impossible 
This is due to the doctor's union keeping down the number of open spots heavily. This is to artificially increase the exclusivity of the trade, and through this keep their members' salaries up. It's also quite an elitist bunch.
There are a couple of thousand open spots in the entire country, and there are thousands, thousands and thousands who apply every year, so even if you do have the highest marks (and get a full score on the standardized university test, which I did very well on, but not exactly a full score) you would still need a crazy luck. But thanks for the positivity.
So I went into language instead and should have my masters (and be a translator) in two-three years


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 27, 2012)

That's awesome man


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 2, 2012)

Finished season 5  This show is progressively getting funnier. I'm starting to hate Turk's wife though -.- (her name slipped my mind)


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 3, 2012)

Dammit, Season 6, Episode 15 hurt.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Nov 8, 2012)

Its one of the best shows I have ever watched. Seen it all about 5-6 times over.
JD and turks friendship is so brilliant, Dr Cox is just awesome every time he walks in the room (and leaves), Eliot is so hot that it hurts and she plays the role really well. 
Just a shame about Carla really.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 11, 2012)

Shame about Carla?!  I haven't started season 7 yet. I stopped watching just because in about 3 days I got to season 6 and I don't want it to end


----------



## flint757 (Nov 11, 2012)

You know I didn't mind 7 or 8, but I tried watching 9 and it was TERRIBLE.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 13, 2012)

^I've heard that. Is it because of different characters?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually didn't mind Season 9 at all.. I liked the new characters, like the insanely hot girl who acted super manly. The guido jersey shore guy was funny and so was the older guy.. Drew? Only one I really didn't like was the weird neurotic blonde who was supposed to be the new JD or something


----------



## flint757 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know, but I clicked netflix and season 9 started playing. Watched an episode or 2 and it got on my last nerve. So I went back a few seasons and all was well. 

I wasn't the biggest fan of the new characters, but I think it had a lot more to do with the writing more than anything else. It felt forced.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought the writing was better than seasons 7 and 8.. I remember both those being a real slog to get through. Only thing that kept me watching was my desire for closure for the story and characters.. and they did eventually do a very good job of that, its just the eps leading up to the final few in season 8 weren't very good overall


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 20, 2012)

Just realized I'm halfway through season 8 and I don't want it to be over


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 22, 2012)

Just finished Season 8... :'''c


----------



## sakeido (Nov 22, 2012)

I know that feel, bro


----------



## fps (Nov 24, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I don't know, but I clicked netflix and season 9 started playing. Watched an episode or 2 and it got on my last nerve. So I went back a few seasons and all was well.
> 
> I wasn't the biggest fan of the new characters, but I think it had a lot more to do with the writing more than anything else. It felt forced.



We've also seen every progression they're going through already in the original show, done better. And the original characters living out some kind of half-life was weird.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 25, 2012)

That last scene with JD and the Janitor, made me want to cry. It was just so touching and calm


----------

